# Conquering Irritable Bowel Syndrome by Dr. Nicholas J. Talley



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Conquering Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A Guide To Liberating Those Suffering With Chronic Stomach or Bowel ProblemsNicholas J. Talley MD, B.C. Decker, 2005ISBN 1896998224







The new gold standard for guiding an IBS sufferer.Dr. Talley, a leader in IBS research, has woven together a reference guide for IBS sufferers that will become the new gold standard for understanding and guiding sufferers. His balance of medical jargon along with passages from actual sufferers neatly addresses all areas of the disorder. Dr. Talley's years of dedication to his research and to the patient shines through in this easy to read and informative book.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the review Jeff - this looks like a book I will be purchasing! Mucho appreciated


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have read this book and it is amazing! The book is seriously a guide to whatever you want to know about IBS. I even used it as a guide for a research paper I did for a college class! You can buy it in the internet (that is what I did) and read it in your spare time. The book is so easy to read and a good guide to causes, treatment and/or mangement of IBS!


----------

